# Do you get a free sample from brambleberry?



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 14, 2014)

Someone told me that whenever you order something you get a free sample of fragrance no matter what you order?  Is this true?  That's awesome if it is!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep, I've always gotten samples. The more you order, the more you get but it will be the same kind. I think they give out the same freebie scent for a month then switch so you might get the same FO with all your recent orders,


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2014)

If you are lucky!! Many times we have not received our free sample


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 14, 2014)

I order a lot of things from BB. Sometimes I get a free sample, sometimes I don't. I think a new customer always gets one.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 14, 2014)

I've always gotten my free sample from BB. Lucky me I guess, lol. But occasionally I really had to look for it. A couple of times it was wrapped up in some of the packaging. If you look at their home page, right side, about half way down, you'll see the box with "This month's free sample is:...." This month it happens to be Neroli and Shea Blossom. Also, if you don't want that particular scent (maybe you already have it or have several samples because you placed several orders this month) you can request a different sample. Just send them a note on the order page (I think you can do this on last page) and they'll send something else. I've done that a couple of times with no problem. I get an email from BB saying they got my note and are substituting with _____. I also like that the sample is approx. 1/2 oz, in their amber glass bottle so you don't have to worry about UV exposure. The only problem I've had is leaking. They don't seal those little bottles like they do the larger ones (with heavy tape around the neck & cap) so I've had the sample scent spill throughout the other items in my order. That can be a real pain in the butt!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to say that it is quite clever of them. I got a sample of their Tobacco FO, and I would never have ordered it, but now that I've smelled it I love it for a great masculine scent - especially mixed with Bay Rum.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 14, 2014)

I've ended up reordering 2 of the free sample FO's, cranberry chutney and dark rich chocolate. Cranberry is tart and fruity, the chocolate one is divine and blends well.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 14, 2014)

It is great marketing.  I always sniff the free sample immediately now, and if I like it a lot I put in an order.  The one time I didn't was a sample called Tobacco leaf and bay and I thought Ewww like an old ashtray, so I didn't smell it until the next month.  Thankfully I smelled it before my order because I loved it, and so did every man I had sniff it (everyone I ran across).  Love their samples!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 14, 2014)

That IS great marketing!  Thanks for the tips on possibly putting in a request for a different scent . I didnt order either of the free scents so that's awesome!  I totally missed the free sample note on their website and may have not seen it and tossed it out!  I will be sure to check the packaging well.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Jul 14, 2014)

I've always gotten one except for this last order. I looked and looked and dug through the packing peanuts. Maybe I needed to empty the box out or they forgot it.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 14, 2014)

wetshavingproducts said:


> I've always gotten one except for this last order. I looked and looked and dug through the packing peanuts. Maybe I needed to empty the box out or they forgot it.


 
 You know that poufy, blown stuff they use for the glass bottles? I've found several sucked into that stuff. Once I almost threw out an 8 oz bottle because it was buried in it. I only realized my mistake when I went to throw all the packing away and noticed how much heavier one part was. I couldn't see it when I looked and only found it after I ripped it apart. Now I rip all that stuff up to make sure I don't miss something.


----------



## clhigh29 (Jul 14, 2014)

I love getting the free samples!  Once, i actually got an additional bonus ... blue raspberry neon colorant!.  Be careful, thought.  When I received two carnation fo, the first one I received was nasty ... smelled like a dentist office.  The second one was awesome, so I thought that was the good one.  I recently ordered the scent for a project and was disappointed that it wasn't as nice as the sample I loved ... it was spicier, but not as bad as the one I destained. So, my point is that not all samples are created equal.  

Thanks for letting us know we can asked for different samples!!!  I get so jealous when I hear people getting samples that I'd rather have then "Herb Garden."


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 14, 2014)

That stinks!  Maybe call them and ask them.  It does say on their site that they send free samples in EVERY order.  Someone prob forgot to add it


----------



## jblaney (Jul 15, 2014)

I always request a specific sample I want since I like to pick the fragrance myself.   They always give me the one I choose and many times send the sample of the month as well.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm thinking I may not be ordering for a month or so but at least now I know that next time I order I can try to request something I am curious about


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sometimes I receive a sample, and sometimes I don't, many times on larger orders I haven't received anything. It is easy to miss those tiny bottles that seem to always be on the bottom. One time I received lavender flowers, which I just gave away since I purchase my herbs in bulk.


----------



## Meganmischke (Jul 17, 2014)

I just received an order from them early this week. I only ordered a couple molds so I had it shipped usps for speed. There was no sample, but I was not expecting one due to shipping restrictions. Other than this order I have alway gotten a sample.


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2014)

They always send a free sample. One time I didn't get it and I sent them a message saying that I really missed it. They got back to me and were very nice about it. Told me to remind them next order and they would add an extra one. I did ask to get the extra the next time I ordered and lo and behold, I got about 4 free samples! If I have already gotten the FO that's the free one, I will tell them that I already have it and could I possibly get a sample of X instead, and they always give me the one I request. 

Also, the one that is the free sample this month will always be on sale the following month at 20% off. They are VERY GOOD at marketing!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 19, 2014)

Got my second order and I did receive a free sample fragrance this time   I have one more order coming so hopefully they send on in that one as well.


----------

